# Frodo Has Failed!!!



## Firawyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey friends, I was surfing the web..yes I was board...and I stumbled upon this pic. I thought it was funny, and I didn't know if anyone else had seen it.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 26, 2005)

I have seen it, and I absolutely love it! I was going to adopt it as my avatar--but the image would have been too small.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 26, 2005)

lol, you could put a link to it on your siggy....or I wonder if the link would work if you put it as your deep thought *shrug* glad you got a chuckle


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 26, 2005)

That picture is pretty old, I first saw it when FOTR first came out. I love it though


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 26, 2005)

I had never seen it before. It's great!!


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 27, 2005)

That was really funny, but I wonder what happened to Sauron? 
-Ingolmo


----------



## eledhel11 (Apr 27, 2005)

That is SOOOOOOO funny. Teehee, hahahahaha, and all that stuff. You rock, Firawyn!  

Ingolmo, are you ever going to come back to the Fat Balrog tavern thingy you started? A lot of people have responded, in case you haven't seen it. And we're all missing you! Come baaaaaaaaaack!

For all you other peoples, ya'll are welcome to join us. Its in the Flotsam and Jetsam, Green Dragon section and its full name is: The Fat Balrog, a tavern for all Free Folk and Non-Free folk alike. Technically, ingolmo should be inviting you, because he started it, but he hasn't come much lately anyway. We would all love for you to join in our lively disscussions we hold there.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 27, 2005)

Heh! Spanking good stuff.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

lol, well I'm glad I wasn't the only one to not see it before!


----------

